# put yer glasses on, it's the indie rock thread!



## alienlanes (May 5, 2007)

Jon Blaze is doing excellent work in starting some good music-genre threads, but so far there hasn't been a thread about indie rock, postpunk, lo-fi pop and all the other hipster snob genres . Time to rectify this situation!

Most of these videos are pretty low-budget, but that's what indie culture is all about!

<grumpy-old-scenester>Or _was_ all about, anyways .</grumpy-old-scenester>

Some classics from my two favorite bands: 

Guided By Voices, "I Am A Scientist"
Guided By Voices, "The Official Ironmen Rally Song"
Guided By Voices, "My Valuable Hunting Knife"
Guided By Voices, "Auditorium / Motor Away"

The Fall, "Totally Wired"
The Fall, "Fifteen Ways"
The Fall, "Victoria" (Kinks cover!)
The Fall, "Wings"

No videos were made from my single favorite album, Pavement's _Slanted & Enchanted_, but here's some 1992 live footage of "Trigger Cut".

And if you like it raw, loud and rackety, don't miss this recent footage of Lightning Bolt. Note that all that noise is made by just two guys. Video (and recorded audio) don't do 'em justice; there is only one word to describe the Lightning Bolt live experience, and that word is :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:.


----------



## elle camino (May 5, 2007)

aw MAN my ride is going to be here in like 9 minutes!
i'll come back and drop the pacific NW bomb all over this thread, later tonight. 
if i'm not too drunk.


----------



## Waxwing (May 5, 2007)

Please do, elle. This thread must thrive.

I'm one sleepy-ass young indie rock chick, but I'll drop the k-nowledge tomorrow.

In the meantime, I await Elle's response, and deeply approve of Slacker's.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2007)

Boredoms destroying in NYC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgwMBXhyp9w

TV On the Radio-Young Liars
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYjIS4K2l9w

Teenage Jesus and the Jerks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgnvpt9CmNw

ISIS-In Fiction
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EricOG-K2ZQ

And maybe this stuff qualifies because of the whole "Nigel Hipster" embrace of it  

Twilight-Beyond Light
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGh6W7R6PrI

Sunn0)))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hxp304tivas

Diapsiquir-Venin Intemporel Rouille Universelle Satan
http://www.necrocosm.net/download_necro/Venin_Intemporel_Rouille_Universelle_Satan.mp3


And the almighty Teengenerate 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-PtZhdAE1g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHODqOpBHnQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO-OZ6XB4xk


----------



## BBWTexan (May 6, 2007)

Wow, a thread after my own heart.

And to start it out with GBV??? 

You, sir Slacker, seriously rock.

Like some others here, my brain is not current in form to contribute in a proper fashion, but I look forward to revisiting and seeing what else in in store.


----------



## mimosa (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting, Slacker FA. I just discovered that I enjoy Indie Rock. I would like to know more.


----------



## love dubh (May 6, 2007)

The Decemberists' "Sixteen Military Wives." Their other songs are much better; I suggest "The Mariner's Revenge Song," and "July! July!"

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tK3Ce9md96g&mode=related&search=


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2007)

I've been a hardcore rock fan since '65 so most "indie" stuff sounds terrible to me but a few of my favorites have already been mentioned so I'll join in.

I'm a Fall fanatic, bought every album since day two. (Was too poor to buy "Live at the Witch Trials" day one but my roommate who I was in a band with bought it. Must be more than 60 Fall albums by now, including all the ripoff live albums that I love anyway. 29 years (wow.) 

Boredoms are great. Also like their girl drummer's group 00I00 (at least their first two albums, the only ones I've heard) and a lot of the spinoff projects like UFO or Die, Oimade Hatoba (great live) and solo CDs by leader Yamatsuka Eye.

Teenage Jesus & the Jerks - one of the best ever, a real shocker. Went to see them twice and she (Lydia Lunch) cancelled both times. Her guitar playing was great. She was also my cousin's gf for that year (he's no longer alive, liver cancer or something but he fronted the band Mars which I'm very proud of for him.)

Tons more but I'll stop for now.


----------



## runningman (May 6, 2007)

Cool thread. The fall have always been a little too 'off the wall' for me but my friend is a massive fan. Mark E Smith is certainly prolific. I also think he's immortal and will still be churning out albums with a new band lineup long after we're all gone!


----------



## runningman (May 6, 2007)

Check out these guys. They are called 'Vend' and I haven't seen them live yet but they sound pretty good. The drummer is a friend of a friend who's an FA, DIMs frequenter and all round good guy. I'm sure he won't mind me giving his band some exposure on here.

http://www.vendband.com/mp3s/01 Carousel Fraud.mp3


----------



## elle camino (May 6, 2007)

alright so indie is one of those labels which i've never fully comprehended. 
indie = independent.
so,
is being on an independent label the only critera? is there an 'indie sound'? i dunno.
i figure it's better as prefix, really. like indie hiphop/indie folk/indie hardcore/indie pop, etc. 


that being said, i'll stick to filling out the pantheon, from my corner of the country:

death cab!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0hTJF7xqV0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0hTJF7xqV0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k4KFfbnUL8
(that last one is an incredibly stupid video, but it's my favorite dcfc song so it made the cut.)

modest mouse!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZNXvx-ASjU
(sucks i couldn't find a video on youtube for convenient parking.)

sunny day real estate! (is this edging too far into emo territory?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMkH6xi6-Og
(oh my god what a gem! the original video for 'seven'.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WFEw3LUpKg
(my favorite song for years and years and years. crank the audio as it's kinda quiet.)
me and my friend looked up jeremy egnik's phone number in the seattle phonebook in like 1995. we called it. he answered and was surprisingly nice.

pretty girls make graves!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pagBI04Mhxc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yeelwuKnCs

764-hero! (!!!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSVJW83ld1I

and only last because i REALLY TRIED to make this an all-seattle list, but they're just too obvious not to include:

built to spill.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s_3jcZqsIQ
god i fucking love that song.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2007)

DFA1979
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzNrYRqH35Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvWiFd0EZIA

Of Montreal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VeIL7juFE0

Ted Leo and The Pharmacists
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTZzo40PUg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxAUy6xp-a4

GUITAR WOOOOLF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXnNG3bzyRY

Be Your Own Pet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1Vr7Zgx6cc


----------



## BBWTexan (May 6, 2007)

*Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Spoon*.

I Summon You

Jonathon Fisk

Paper Tiger

Everything Hits At Once


*My heart bleeds when I listen to Sparklehorse. And it's amazing.*

King of Nails

Comfort Me

Sick (an amazing Daniel Johnston tune)

And randomly, a few personal favorites...

*Belle and Sebastian *-Dress Up in You

*Interpol* (They deserve their own entire thread) 

Take You on a Cruise

Obstacle 1

*The Wrens *- Happy


I'm forcing myself to stop now.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> alright so indie is one of those labels which i've never fully comprehended.
> indie = independent.
> so,
> is being on an independent label the only critera? is there an 'indie sound'? i dunno.
> i figure it's better as prefix, really. like indie hiphop/indie folk/indie hardcore/indie pop, etc.


That makes sense - on another message board, I saw this posted about the evolution of rock:


> But rock and roll can be *Hey Jude, Pinball Wizard, Bohemian Rhapsody, Suite Judy Blue Eyes, Karn Evil 9, Get It On (Bang a Gong)* or even *Magnolia Simms*. It all works in that _beautiful free music _we once knew as rock and roll. It all coexisted without labels...and it was all very forward reaching before the evil anti-rock corporate sponsored genre known as _disco_. Then disco's _even more_ evil brother took over- the dreaded monopoly known as *MTV*.
> 
> Once the corporate mindset crept in- which is basically: WE NEED TO KNOW WHAT WE"RE SELLING AND TO WHOM WE ARE SELLING IT- NOW!!) The freedom was lost. Even rock itself got caught up in it by creating stupid phony sub-genres like *Heavy Metal, Alternative *and *Grunge*. But it wasn't like that before. And all the segregation they've introduced is only to maintain a strict marketing plan. At the risk of sounding like Jack Black- that is SO not rock and roll.



I'd say "coexisting without labels" sounds like a pretty good approach to music, and definitely something indie rock has going for it - but only if you're brave enough to dig in; otherwise it's easily dismisses as "just" indie rock - I know, I've been guilty of that. It's much easier just to listen and learn.


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> Ted Leo and The Pharmacists
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxAUy6xp-a4


love that song.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 7, 2007)

Come on now, that person on the other board shouldn't be getting down on disco. Two of my all time favorite songs happen to be Sylvester club bangers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkrKYvJpxcg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKstAXq2hh8

And I can't dismiss a genre that gave us Chic or Earth Wind & Fire as "evil anti-rock" (especially when one considers Disco's roots in Funk/R&B which became America's "black music" after rock was stolen by the groups that poster on another board holds so dear).

But come on, how can this not make someone want to dance or at least crack a smile?

I think rock music was to blame for its own "downfall" in the 70s when you consider that many of the groups in rock stopped making music that was fun to listen to and went off the proggy deep end by making sexless music and regurgitating "classical" ideas (even though art music had already moved far beyond what they were doing) in an effort to be taken seriously.

</anti-rockist rant>

Anyway here's a link to download the Boris LP-Heavy Rocks(2002)


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> J<grumpy-old-scenester>Or _was_ all about, anyways .</grumpy-old-scenester>



Haha. What's called "indie" now is...not. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## swamptoad (May 7, 2007)

It's hard for me to distinguish what would be truely considered indie rock, post punk, or lo-fi pop. I'll try to mention bands that haven't been introduced much into the mainstream. I'm also "Wiki-ing" tidbits of info for you music enthusiasts.

I like The Hindu Love Gods (The American blues band Hindu Love Gods formed in Athens, Georgia, in 1984. The original line-up was Peter Buck (guitar), Mike Mills (bass), Bill Berry (drums)all three of them members of R.E.M.and Warren Zevon (vocals/piano) and Bryan Cook (backing vocals). They did an awesome cover of Prince's "Raspberry Beret."

Also, I like Bunnygrunt, an American indie pop band from St. Louis, Missouri. Comprised of guitarist/vocalist Matt Harnish and drummer/vocalist Karen Ried. I bought a cd in a pawn shop called CMJ which featured a track entitled "favorite food." Great song! I love the riff.

Another band that I like is Velocity Girl. They were an American indie rock band formed in 1989 in College Park, Maryland, although it was generally known as a Washington, DC-area band. The band took its name from a Primal Scream B-side. Some of you may have heard their song "Sorry Again" of '94. 

And how about some Geggy Tah. They are in the musical category of Jazz
Alternative rock, Post-grunge, though. I love the song "Whoever You Are."

Now how about we branch off from "The Pixies." ---There's also "The Breeders" which got into some of the mainstream but please check out their song "Happiness Is A Warm Gun" on their Pod album, which is a cover of The Beatles. Interesting version, I thought.

Also Frank Black "Francis Black" did some cool solo stuff. There's a neat guitar riff on "The Marsist." 

Joey Santiago, guitarist of "The Pixies" did some guitar work on Holly McNarland's album "Stuff."

Kelley Deal formed the "Kelley Deal 6000" which I haven't heard yet but would like to hear. ***She currently accompanies her sister Kim, who is on tour with the The Pixies, usually on the side knitting and doing some filming as well.

---- And there's also Josephine Wiggs, bassist of The Breeders that went on to do her own music. She made an album called "Bon-Bon Lifestyle" which is excellent, I think. It's quite versatile, down-beat, jazzy sounding stuff, with upright bass, piano, guitars, etc. 

---- The Amps, another project from Kim Deal sounds pretty cool. Don't know what to call the style of music. To me it sounds sorta surf punk. Kim Deal is known aka Tammy Ampersand on this album. 

_____________________________________________

I'll share more later.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 7, 2007)

Oh sweet jesus. I've still got a broken wireless router at home, a work computer without a sound card, and a list of links to videos of so much indie rock love. I'm hyperventilating over here.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90iaLaPMa9g

CLASSIC.


----------



## alienlanes (May 7, 2007)

Lots of cool stuff you all have dug up -- I'm glad I started this thread !



Wild Zero said:


> Boredoms destroying in NYC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgwMBXhyp9w



Oh man. Boredoms are one of the bands I'm most frustrated that I haven't yet seen live... I'm not that into their earlier, super-abstract stuff, but _Vision Creation Newsun_ totally blows my mind.



love dubh said:


> The Decemberists' "Sixteen Military Wives." Their other songs are much better; I suggest "The Mariner's Revenge Song," and "July! July!"



Seconded! Great live act, too. I recommend "Song For Myla Goldberg."



Santaclear said:


> I'm a Fall fanatic, bought every album since day two. (Was too poor to buy "Live at the Witch Trials" day one but my roommate who I was in a band with bought it. Must be more than 60 Fall albums by now, including all the ripoff live albums that I love anyway. 29 years (wow.)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Teenage Jesus & the Jerks - one of the best ever, a real shocker. Went to see them twice and she (Lydia Lunch) cancelled both times. Her guitar playing was great. She was also my cousin's gf for that year (he's no longer alive, liver cancer or something but he fronted the band Mars which I'm very proud of for him.)



As I explained it to a friend of mine once, whenever Mark E. Smith needs to pay his pub tab, he gets some label to release another old bootleg ...

Old-school no wave FTW ! Your cousin was a hero to many -- sorry to hear that he passed. (There's a rare _No New York_ homage/parody called _No Chicago_ floating around out there which features an 18-year-old SlackerFA as one half of dance-noise duo The Punctuate?/!... so far my only appearance on record .)



elle camino said:


> alright so indie is one of those labels which i've never fully comprehended.
> indie = independent.
> so,
> is being on an independent label the only critera? is there an 'indie sound'? i dunno.
> i figure it's better as prefix, really. like indie hiphop/indie folk/indie hardcore/indie pop, etc.





Tooz said:


> Haha. What's called "indie" now is...not. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way.



Agree with Elle up to a point... but I think there was definitely such a thing as "indie," the whole late-80s/early-90s fanzine/DIY/vinyl culture that evolved out of the punk scene but was less stylistically rigid. Hard to define, but I knew it when I heard it . Nowadays it's mainly a useful prefix, but (the way I usually hear it used, anyways), "indie" as a noun still exists as a catch-all term for what a friend of mine calls "music marketed to undergrads and young professionals." 

As an unrepentant DIY idealist, I'm with you, Tooz .



Wild Zero said:


> Anyway here's a link to download the Boris LP-Heavy Rocks(2002)



THANK YOU FOR THE BORIS SIR. Surprised I still had some rep to give you, 'cause I seem to be clicking on that little scales-of-justice button every time you say something music-related. If we're ever at the same bash and need a break from the BBW action, I'll gladly buy you a drink and have a music geek-out session .



swamptoad said:


> I like The Hindu Love Gods (The American blues band Hindu Love Gods formed in Athens, Georgia, in 1984. The original line-up was Peter Buck (guitar), Mike Mills (bass), Bill Berry (drums)—all three of them members of R.E.M.—and Warren Zevon (vocals/piano) and Bryan Cook (backing vocals). They did an awesome cover of Prince's "Raspberry Beret."



3/4ths of R.E.M. plus Warren Zevon ? This I've gotta hear.


----------



## alienlanes (May 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90iaLaPMa9g
> 
> CLASSIC.



Awww snap! When I was in high school I saw JSBX, Alex Chilton and the Arsonists (!) in NYC at a Matador Records showcase... still one of the best live shows I've ever seen. Jon Spencer had a Theremin and was makin' serious love to it .


----------



## Ample Pie (May 7, 2007)

I'm an absolute nerd for R.E.M. and have been since forever. The Hindu Love Gods = worth checking out.


----------



## Waxwing (May 7, 2007)

I never know how to define "indie" either, but I suspet that we all just kind of 'feel it'. Well that sounds cheesy, but you know what I mean.

Then again, it's all becoming rather popular. What commercial is it that has the TV on the Radio song? Oh...monster.com or something. 

I'm lazy today so I'll just say that this morning I was listening to Wolf Parade and Paleo. 

The last show I saw (not including local bands) was Low. Or was Calla. Same weekend.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Awww snap! When I was in high school I saw JSBX, Alex Chilton and the Arsonists (!) in NYC at a Matador Records showcase... still one of the best live shows I've ever seen. Jon Spencer had a Theremin and was makin' serious love to it .



Damn. As a teen in a podunk town, I only got out to Providence in '97 to see Pavement, and then Sebadoh in '99. Now, I have no time to go to shows...but over the Summer, I plan to find something. Reverend Horton Heat is playing here on the 22nd!


----------



## runningman (May 7, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> DFA1979
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzNrYRqH35Q
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvWiFd0EZIA
> 
> ...



I saw DFA live in Cardiff a couple of years ago. Good stuff. Sebastian wouldn't have his pic taken with me before they were on though.  He was watching the support act. I think the support act were controller controller - also from Canada.


----------



## runningman (May 7, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Spoon*.
> 
> I Summon You
> 
> ...



Interpol are the absolute bomb! I will listen to Antics forever. Narc is my personal fave track but they're all damn good. Let's start the Interpol thread.........


----------



## Ample Pie (May 7, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I never know how to define "indie" either, but I suspet that we all just kind of 'feel it'. Well that sounds cheesy, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Then again, it's all becoming rather popular. What commercial is it that has the TV on the Radio song? Oh...monster.com or something.
> 
> ...







Paleo :wubu: 


Being the nerd that I am, I run Paleo's online fanlisting.

it's something else


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

aww guys remember?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPT7q825gwI

<3


----------



## Wild Zero (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> aww guys remember?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPT7q825gwI
> 
> <3



This video was even better when it was on Beavis & Butthead and Beavis got so excited that he blacked out.


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

aww guys remember? part II:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F03HzbRyUac
(wangtype NSFW)

<3


----------



## Wild Zero (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> aww guys remember? part II:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F03HzbRyUac
> (wangtype NSFW)
> 
> <3



TOTALLY AWESOME, that video linked to the Dandies song that was my jam way back in 9th grade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mgjZK46_uw


----------



## elle camino (May 7, 2007)

my first serious girlcrush was on the dandies keyboardist. 
and actually she still kinda gives me the vapors.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

Hahaha, I love Wax.


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiuuiTwqBLE

I remember when that was on Beavis + Butthead. The whole time, Beavis was like...dooting along with the song.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2007)

elle camino said:


> aww guys remember? part II:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F03HzbRyUac
> (wangtype NSFW)
> 
> <3



this song makes me so happy


----------



## speakeasy (May 7, 2007)

This is all I wanna contribute right now:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UKtZwWLMp8


----------



## love dubh (May 7, 2007)

I'm seeing THE DECEMBERISTS at the Summer concert series in Central Park.


Who wants to come? Eh eh eh?


----------



## Les Toil (May 7, 2007)

I guess what's Indie today is TRL fodder tomorrow. I'm just ecstatic no one brought up Good Charlotte in this thread. They should have been horsewhipped the very first time the word "punk" came out of their spoiled San Bernadino mouths.

I like the _Kaiser Chiefs_' "Ruby" and ANYthing by _The Apples in Stereo_. But by the end of this week The Kaiser Cheifs will probably be on MTV's "Cool bands that matter" list and all will be lost.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 7, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> I guess what's Indie today is TRL fodder tomorrow.


If the music doesn't change, does it really matter?


----------



## Tooz (May 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> If the music doesn't change, does it really matter?



To some people.


----------



## Santaclear (May 7, 2007)

Labelling music is about as useful as labelling anything else - good for marketing only. 

That said, a lot of dependent and co-dependent bands are good too.


----------



## alienlanes (May 7, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Damn. As a teen in a podunk town, I only got out to Providence in '97 to see Pavement, and then Sebadoh in '99. Now, I have no time to go to shows...but over the Summer, I plan to find something. Reverend Horton Heat is playing here on the 22nd!



OK, now it's _my_ turn to be jealous of _you_ . I never got the chance to see Pavement live. I'm crossing my fingers that they'll do a reunion tour like Sebadoh is doing -- as I said in my OP, _Slanted & Enchanted_ is my all-time favorite album.

The other 90's Matador reunion I'm really hoping for is Helium. I've seen solo Mary Timony many times since, and her shows are kind of hit-or-miss, but seeing the Mary Timony/Ash Bowie lineup of Helium just before they broke up was a transcendent experience.

I :wubu: Mary Timony. She's the fantasy geek's indie rock dream girl. If only she looked more like Beth Ditto ...

Helium, "Superball"
Helium, "Leon's Space Song"
Mary Timony, "Dr. Cat"

The video for "Pat's Trick" doesn't seem to be on Youtube (!), but that's another one which provoked some choice Beavis & Butthead commentary. Thanks for posting "Southern California," Elle! I never actually knew what song that was . _B&B_ was the best place to see cool weird videos on MTV, especially once _120 Minutes_ went off the air.

Speaking of _B&B_ classics: now that I go looking for it, the genius of "Plant Man" by Gary Young (first and best Pavement drummer) doesn't seem to be on Youtube either! I'm disappointed in you tonight, Youtube .


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2007)

I was looking for Pat's Trick earlier! I was dismayed. And, regarding Pavement-- people are amazed that I saw them, especially since I was 13. I WAS JUST SO AHEAD OF MY TIME. Don't feel bad, though-- they really aren't very good live.

Sebadoh (with Gaffney...damn) was in Toronto on March 23rd, but I couldn't make it. I'm still sad about that.


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

Tooz said:


> I was looking for Pat's Trick earlier! I was dismayed. And, regarding Pavement-- people are amazed that I saw them, especially since I was 13. I WAS JUST SO AHEAD OF MY TIME. Don't feel bad, though-- they really aren't very good live.
> 
> Sebadoh (with Gaffney...damn) was in Toronto on March 23rd, but I couldn't make it. I'm still sad about that.



Yeah, I missed 'em in New York too . Damn you, evening shift!

Seeing Pavement at 13 FTW !


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Yeah, I missed 'em in New York too . Damn you, evening shift!
> 
> Seeing Pavement at 13 FTW !



You know, I got made fun of a lot for doing the indie thing from the time I was 12, but now I can brag about having cred as a mere child. Har har


----------



## alienlanes (May 8, 2007)

Tooz said:


> You know, I got made fun of a lot for doing the indie thing from the time I was 12, but now I can brag about having cred as a mere child. Har har



Word. I'm totally a burned-out ex-scenester now, but I get the warm fuzzies when I realize just how ahead of the game I was as a teenager .


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Word. I'm totally a burned-out ex-scenester now, but I get the warm fuzzies when I realize just how ahead of the game I was as a teenager .



Haha, yeah. Makes me feel good about myself. I'm kinda jaded about music, though...I've really given up on sticking to any one thing. My car is currently populated with a bunch of CDs, but I keep listening to Coheed + Cambria and this corny mix CD with the only Japanese pop artist I like.

I'm really just killing time until the new set of Greg Dulli stuff comes out.


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

holy crap.
i cannot
cannot
CANNOT believe i found an actual video for this song. i was just looking for MAYBE some live footage for tracks off _my solo project_. 
it's like christmas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sp8DX1XN1Vc


----------



## Waxwing (May 8, 2007)

hey, hipsters. 

i don't know if it's tacky to do a come to this show thing, but i'm going to anyway.

i don't now if any of you are in Boston, but some pals of mine are having a CD release party tonight at Great Scott in Allston. Come down and check it out if you can!

Here's the band: http://www.scuba-band.com/

And for those of you who read my stupid ass posts, this is the band, and the guy in the front is the often-mentioned, PS3-owning best friend.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

I suck at indie rock labeling, but I am digging the shit out of the band Thrice and they don't seem to fit into any other genre. I can't wait for their new album!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Zz3Efaoazrg - Deadbolt is a cool song.

On that note, I really hate people on youtube, seriously, biggest gathering of dumbasses EVER. 

Thanks to everyone contributing to this thread, I've discovered a lot of school stuff .. my wallet on the other hand is not amused!


----------



## Les Toil (May 8, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> If the music doesn't change, does it really matter?




Not one iota. It didn't change The Beatles or the Stones. "Some Girls" was probably the Stones most low-fi album to date and it was brilliant.

I guess "indie" no longer means you're on an indie label, huh? Most of the indies mentioned in this thread are on major labels.


----------



## Les Toil (May 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> holy crap.
> i cannot
> cannot
> CANNOT believe i found an actual video for this song. i was just looking for MAYBE some live footage for tracks off _my solo project_.
> ...



I thought those two actors did a great job of performing Mates of States' song for this video.


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

but...that's them!
i don't get jokes. 


also BGB thrice is a screamo band.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also BGB thrice is a screamo band.



I don't know, they seem more metallic .. well, anyway, I don't think there will be a screamo thread on here anytime soon, so just putting it out there.


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I don't think there will be a screamo thread on here anytime soon


don't give anyone any ideas, please.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 8, 2007)

I juste wanted to note that I'm in a cafe with nothing on my agenda for the next hour listening to this music and letting it lead me to new bands. What a good time.

I'm starting with TV on the Radio and Sunny Day (thanks Elle!) so I know I've got a couple of my Favorite Bands of All Time (FBAT) covered before I hit the new stuff.

It's time for a new 1998 inspired signature.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 8, 2007)

I can't say enough for Ugly Casanova a side project of the Modest Mouse guys (I know it includes Isaac but beyond that I'm clueless). I saw them in Detroit years ago and it's probably one of the best concerts I've ever seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLBPPoRsHBY

A strange homemade video to "Things I don't remember":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAUIuWXpxr4

There was only ever one CD, "Sharpen Your Teeth" on Sub Pop. Here's the site with some streaming audio. http://ogami.subpop.com/bands/uglycasanova/


----------



## GWARrior (May 8, 2007)

give me METAL or give me DEATH!!!!


----------



## elle camino (May 8, 2007)

wrong thread.


----------



## speakeasy (May 8, 2007)

I wanted to post this video, but didn't really want to start another Beth Ditto thread...so it's going here. Ditto and Jarvis Cocker.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUUlyWNBbt8


----------



## runningman (May 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhGSRRiBPfM

New UK band called Reverend and the makers. Remind me of the Charlatans. Good stuff.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 13, 2007)

Does Andrew Bird count as "indie"?

Either way, I'm in love.

"Measuring Cups"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1529z_cnM

"Fake Palindromes"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqnPGX3WrCU


----------



## elle camino (May 13, 2007)

runningman said:


> Reverend and the makers



hmm. i wonder how the makers feel about that.


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

elle camino said:


> holy crap.
> i cannot
> cannot
> CANNOT believe i found an actual video for this song. i was just looking for MAYBE some live footage for tracks off _my solo project_.
> ...



NEAT song and NEAT video! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (May 14, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Labelling music is about as useful as labelling anything else - good for marketing only.
> 
> That said, a lot of dependent and co-dependent bands are good too.




Ditto. And since I make music and don't market, I can behold such diverse labels.

I've tried making music that resembles pop, experimental, funk, techno, rock, doo-wop, down-tempo, hardhouse, jazz, new wave, and so on and so on. :bow:


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

Belly, The Descendents, Joy division, The Pixies, Superchunk.


----------



## alienlanes (May 14, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> Belly, The Descendents, Joy division, The Pixies, Superchunk.



Ooh, I was just listening to _Milo Goes To College_ last night. That's a great record.

And Superchunk? Awesome.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 3, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Spoon*.
> 
> I Summon You
> 
> ...



Belle and Sebastian lived in a flat at the back of my Scout Hall, true!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 5, 2007)

My Bloody Valentine, The sea and cake, Spoon ( thanks for reminding me Ruby)


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> No videos were made from my single favorite album, Pavement's _Slanted & Enchanted_, but here's some 1992 live footage of "Trigger Cut".



I saw Pavement back in their heyday. It was brilliant.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2007)

I was such an indie geek girl back in the day.


I've seen JSBX 3 times, maybe 4 times.

Built to Spill at least 4 times. Rock! I met Doug Martsch. *swoon* It was an indie girl's total orgasmic love fest seeing them. Small small club. Up front, watching all the detailed guitar noodling with the hardcores.

I've seen GBV with Rob Pollard's high kicks. Holy tequila over-load batman. What a blast.

Lucious Jackson on their final tour date. 

Pavement
Royal Trux -I loves me some dirty grungy rock.
Vic Chesnutt!

Ok, I could probably go on forever..but damn...:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

This thread gives me such a huge boner.


MGMT:Electric Feel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUzL1rfzJD8


Dan Deacon:Crystal Cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFlBJ1xZK10


Deerhunter:Strangelights
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wpc1lhFfMA


Black Lips:Bad Kids
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNSjItTfes


DFA1979 Sexy Woman/MSTRKRFT remix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M23If6Sqe-Q


Spoon:The Underdog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LenPKPqvdJA


JUSTICE: DANCE (Not my favorite song but the video is amazing)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8bwZf3vXjg


----------



## Gingembre (May 8, 2008)

Ahh can't believe I've just found this thread! Haven't got time to hunt out some videos now but will be back later tonight!

Knotty Knicky - the Justice video is one of my favourites everrrr and I am totally wetting my knickers over Electric Feel at the moment too!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

I admit, I am a total nerd for the Indie Rock stuff.
Digging Death Cab's new album, Grapevine Fires is <3

Last year was a wonderful year for Indie music and I'm hoping this year will be as well.


----------



## Tooz (May 8, 2008)

I just realised, whatever happened to Nick? Heh.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I just realised, whatever happened to Nick? Heh.









:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

*THE BRIDGE*, jamband that is from Baltimore, I have been following them a while now. They got voted by JAMBANDS onto the JAMCRUISE this past year. they have been touring college bars for a few years, they do the ALL GOOD FESTIVAL, if anyone knows of this awesome event in WV, I go every year, here's a few vids of them 

*DROP THE BEAT* (KENNY LINER Is killer beatboxer, I dig this the most)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=jjAz01vDMus&feature=related

*EASY JANE* (current hit not my fave) http://youtube.com/watch?v=6VYDVPOhO44
*
GRACE POTTER + the nocturnals*, does this same festival, she's a young talent
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TJ0P0mTbxTg&feature=related

*BEN HARPER AND THE INNOCENT CRIMINALS*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HgHuKaVHFVI

*TEA LEAF GREEN*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=buHmvePsiTw


----------



## knottyknicky (May 8, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Ahh can't believe I've just found this thread! Haven't got time to hunt out some videos now but will be back later tonight!
> 
> Knotty Knicky - the Justice video is one of my favourites everrrr and I am totally wetting my knickers over Electric Feel at the moment too!





Justice in general has forced me to remove my knickers altogether, because its clear theres no real need for them anyways. I can't tell you how bad I wanna hump some seedy-moustached-electro-beat-making-french-hipster-guys lap right now...


----------



## alienlanes (May 9, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I just realised, whatever happened to Nick? Heh.



Grad school happened .

Those who've been waiting patiently for my return can have some Waiting Room: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 9, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> Grad school happened .
> 
> Those who've been waiting patiently for my return can have some Waiting Room: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGJFWirQ3ks



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Love it.

So glad I saw those guys at least once before they stopped doin' national tours.


----------



## alienlanes (May 9, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> Speaking of _B&B_ classics: now that I go looking for it, the genius of "Plant Man" by Gary Young (first and best Pavement drummer) doesn't seem to be on Youtube either! I'm disappointed in you tonight, Youtube .



During the year-length interval between that post and this one, the situation has been rectified:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQiSgWGAc24

Good ol' Gary Young. I love me some late-period Pavement, but they just weren't quite the same without your middle-aged acid casualty drumkit antics.


----------



## nerdcore (May 9, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> And if you like it raw, loud and rackety, don't miss this recent footage of Lightning Bolt. Note that all that noise is made by just two guys. Video (and recorded audio) don't do 'em justice; there is only one word to describe the Lightning Bolt live experience, and that word is :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:.




I saw lightning bolt in a small cramped sweaty basement
my face melted off


----------



## nerdcore (May 9, 2008)

anyone else like matt and kim


----------



## knottyknicky (May 10, 2008)

nerdcore said:


> anyone else like matt and kim



Yeah yeah, yeah yeah yeah! They're they happiest band alive, I think. I saw them at a tiiiiny venue in San Diego last year and kids were hanging from the rafters and everywhere...it was incredible. And free! Wee! Too bad I got a parking ticket *grumble*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Yg-CgIwaHs&feature=related


----------



## nerdcore (May 11, 2008)

They played at a house show in my apartment when i lived in Flagstaff a year and a half ago, they are so cute and sweet. I love them.


----------



## Gingembre (May 19, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what's meant to be going in this thread, but these are all pretty indie, one way or another!

Vampire Weekend - A-Punk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XC2mqcMMGQ

Lightspeed Champion - Galaxy of the Lost: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaHJJgoR0-s

This is a bit random, but quite fun and sunny: Gideon Conn - Eccentric (live) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKc9OaM2WAM

Newton Faulkner - Dream Catch Me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YN4lAndjB1E

And a bit older....Blur - Song 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0Xl0ZEKJzo


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

I don't know if these have been mentioned .... i don't have youtube links ... but here goes a list of some indie rock .... I guess they could be in the indie rock category .... anyhow ..... its rock ...alternative .... or it might be punk mentioned in here too ....

Kind of a long list .................

Death Cab For Cutie
Weezer
The Matches
Hoosiers
Minus The Bear
The Pipettes
The Futureheads
The Killers
Horrorpops
Jimmy Eat World
Someone Still Loves You Boris Yeltsin
The Almost
Arcade Fire
Guided By Voices
Dengue Fever
Less Than Jake
MXPX
Rancid
Nada Surf
Man Man
Rogue Wave
Atreyu
The Bravery
The Mars Volta
Youth Group
Ok Go
Spoon
Camera Obscura
The Kooks
Silversun Pickups
Sons And Daughters
British Sea Power
Black Lips
The Ting Tings
The Last Resort
Steel Pulse
The Oohlas
Velocity Girl
Bunnygrunt
Kaiser Chiefs
30 Seconds To Mars
Radiohead
Caribou
Peter Bjorn and John
Franz Ferdinand
What Made Milwaukee Famous
Husker Du
Sugar 
Bob Mould
The Pixies
The Posies
Better Than Ezra
One Republic
The Myriad
Jack Johnson
Keane
Modest Mouse
Will Oldham
Bonnie Prince Billy
Starflyer 59
R.E.M.
Jason Mraz
The Raconteurs
The White Stripes
Genitorturors
R.H.C.P.
Foo Fighters
Sweet 75
Nirvana
We The Kings
Lovedrug
Razorlight
The Magic Numbers
Eastern Conference Champions
Maritime
Mgmt
Paramore
Flyleaf
The Counting Crows
Tokio Hotel
Ashes Divide
Motion City Soundtrack
Augustana
King Missile
Cary Brothers
Silverchair
Loud Lucy
Tokyo Police Club
They Might Be Giants
The Presidents Of The United States Of America
Sunny Day Real Estate
Samiam
For Squirrels
Sonic Youth
Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Panic At The Disco
Fallout Boy
Fischerspooner
Coheed And Cambria
Frente
Pavement
Local H
Devotchka
Darondo
Wilco
Clem Snide
Kings Of Leon
Dink
Schleprock
Ned's Atomic Dustbin
Spacehog
Toadies
Holly McNarland
The Breeders
The Amps
Josephine Wiggs
Frank Black
Suzanne Vega
Helium
Eye's Adrift
The Meatpuppets
Ween
Blur
Juliana Hatfield 3
Sleater Kinney
Catpower
Zwan
The Smashing Pumpkins
The Blue Up?
The Soupdragons
Heather Nova
Throwing Muses
Everything But The Girl
Material Issue
Toad The Wet Sprocket
The Hindu Love Gods
Dag
Belly
Geggy Tah
Yo La Tengo
Shadowy Men On A Shadowy Planet
The Thermals
The Weakerthans
Chromeo
Metric
Ratatatat
Bic Runga
Interpol
Data Rock
Mates Of State
Arab Strap
Okkervil River


----------



## knottyknicky (May 19, 2008)

I can't step away from turntablelab.com to save my life. 


I'm on a totally gay electro/house/dance kick right now though. Someone go to berlin with me pleeasseeee?



Boys Noize
Crystal Castles
Digitalism
Glass Candy
Italians Do It Better
Chromeo
this one song on some 33hz compilation
Simian Mobile Disco
Feadz
In Flagranti
James Pants
Pase Rock
The Bamboos
No Age
Jay Reatard
The Fall



/geek out


----------



## alienlanes (May 20, 2008)

Does vintage garage/protopunk count as "indie"? As the creator of this thread, I declare that yes, yes it does.

Therefore,

IT'S MONK TIME!!!!!!!!!!

nineteen-sixty-freakin-five, people


----------



## pagan22 (May 20, 2008)

I like the more popular indie and rock-indie like Tegan and Sara, Cat Power, and Beth Waters.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 20, 2008)

This thread needs...Bread and Roses!

covering Poncho and Lefty
http://www.myspace.com/breadandrosesboston

And Yoni Gordon and the Goods , along with Hats and Glasses


----------



## knottyknicky (May 21, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> Does vintage garage/protopunk count as "indie"? As the creator of this thread, I declare that yes, yes it does.
> 
> Therefore,
> 
> ...





OOOOHHH SHIIIIIT!!!


----------



## cold comfort (May 21, 2008)

can i just preface this with saying that i am so RELIEVED to see that this thread hasn't turned into a snobbish gloves-off boxing match on who likes who's favorite bands and who doesn't ... and perhaps even more importantly ... a fight over the term "indie" rock.

i'll add my name to the list of people that will never full comprehend that term nor the list of music that encompasses it ... though it would seem that a majority of the tunes i dig are marketed and pushed on me as "indie rock".

it's awesome to see so much love for some awesome tunes and videos and the sharing that goes on in the midst of it. i literally squealed in excitement to see elle already hit upon mates of state ... undoubtedly one of the sweetest duos to ever make music (and babies, ow-ow!).

... to be honest, i'm a little overwhelmed at where to start or where to even jump into the mix here as i'm completely stockpiling new tunes because of a recent addiction to blog radio. anyone else dip into this area? i'm a huge, huge, HUGE fan of *gorilla vs. bear *and *my old kentucky blog*.

_anyway. without further adieu i will proceed to create my own humble offering to this undoubtedly wonderful thread ... while carelessly dipping into genres such as 'electro' and 'acoustic folk' as well as 'jennifer, this is clearly big bucks alt rock':_


*mates of state, of course: "fluke"*
elle already hit this one. all i'll say is that i agree with her stoked attitude.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=S62GMhGxOUI&feature=related



*ghostland observatory: "sad sad city"*
while this video is of "sad sad city" i cannot encourage you enough to check out "*heavy heart*" instead... far and away my favorite over this one.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CtFVRo1ovIk



*chromeo: "rage"*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JqEXAZPI0eA
i adore these guys. like ... every fucking song is incredible and i'm totally addicted type of adoration.



*DEER TICK!!! *
oh my god, i found a shit ton of deer tick. i honestly wasn't expecting it. this guy has a gritty/nasally voice but it's so so so so so sooo wonderful. please give it a listen. two tunes i absolutely love:
*"these old shoes"* -- adorable. adorable song.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=6K5QvOWD638&feature=related
*"art isn't real (city of sin)"*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=cmWdnfFqhuk



*YEASAYER!!!*
by far my favorite from them thus far is *"Sunrise"* ... catch out the energy they have live here:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_H2eLgG0TvI&feature=related
warning: the quality of the audio is shit, so be sure to give "Sunrise" a fair listen through better means.
*"2080" *also got a fair amount of airplay for them, just in case anyone was interested in checking another offering of yeasayer.



*Shout Out Out Out Out -- "Dude You Feel Electrical"*
For anyone that has ever added me on Yahoo Messenger ... this song is where i get my handle from:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=34i7TsdUW9w
again ... audio quality isn't spectacular ... give these guys a fair listen on the 'Space or somethin'.



*The Zutons -- "You Will You Won't"*
longtime fan of these guys. love this music video.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HWo0BcPgtGU



*The Strokes --"You Only Live Once"*
*gasp* that's right. i did it. i included the strokes. must pay respects to a new tune that has me as wild for them as the old days (god knows the rest of their recent shit ain't doin' it). all i'll say is that i was known as mrs. casablancas by the time i graduated high school in 2002.
... yeah. i was _that_ girl.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7vKoIw_THvQ



i can't express how much i love this song AND video. if i EVER ... EVER refer to myself as a tiger. this is why. 
*Cheeseburger - "Tiger"*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rMUEfdo5Wac
... every friend i have gotten into a "what new music do YOU have to share!" conversation with ... i have mentioned this band/song ... and they have loved it. it's golden. please watch.



i haven't discovered a tune from this artist that i haven't completely adored. i hope most would agree:
*Thao Nguyen & The Get Down Stay Down - "Bag of Hammers"*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5MQSiwrUdUU



and easily one of my most favorite songs of the new millenium. nothing else needs to be said:
*The Coral - "Dreaming of You"*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=KRy8N1P1EUI


*... i am also diggin' on a ton more, but i'm getting totally annoyed with you-tube-searchin' each band that's coming to mind:*

old time relijun (obscure shit here...)
man man
the ting tings
jens lekman
datarock
jay reatard
earl greyhound
city and colour
the thermals
devotchka
the jai-alai salvant
m ward
she and him (respectfully back to back m ward mentions)
mgmt
pinback
the thermals
wolf parade
kings of leon (minus the majority of their latest tunes)
lykke li
liam finn
and interpol, of course. 

... and so concludes what i believe is *without a doubt* my longest entry TO DATE on dims (with exception to my alphabetized sexual turn-offs list) ... is it hard to see where my passion lies? :wubu:

the nfl thread and the music threads. i suppose that's interesting enough. 

i'll be back. at the very least to spread some overdue rep around! great stuff guys!


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

Yay for Thermals love!  "A Passing Feeling" <3

Editors are great too!

Here's my favorite indie songs at the moment:

Get Shakes - Disneyland 

Justice - Waters of Nazareth

And I dunno if you consider Go Team indie...

Bottle Rocket


----------



## angel-1 (May 24, 2008)

I had an indie rock day today. Listened to "Birdbrain" by Buffalo Tom, "Loveless" and "Isn't Anything" by My Bloody Valentine, "On The Mouth" by Superchunk (hell yes!!!), "Doolittle" by The Pixies and capped it off with "Nothing Shocking" by Jane's Addiction. What a wonderful day.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 24, 2008)

I believe these guys have a major label release now, but many indie releases. Great Band!!!

The Black Keys - Your Touch

The Black Keys - Just Got to Be

The Black Keys - When the Lights Go Out

The Black Keys - Thickfreakness


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2008)

samiam - mudhill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYuSv9bFMSY

sugar - helpless
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSgycXQ5nXs

pavement - stereo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=150yyU3i73o

elastica - blue
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FNmbRstIpY&feature=related

loud lucy - ticking
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfWP8D1yKJ8

sonic youth - little trouble girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmanYE7QY5A

the breeders - iris (live)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szu_bHULdq4

the amps - tipp city
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7vo-9qGtIg

velocity girl - sorry again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaMrivLS8bU

belly - super-connected
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mbf0dfFCCsk

r.e.m. - laughing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZuiYiAvhdE

they might be giants - subliminal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6bfJIoabcE


----------



## knottyknicky (May 26, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> can i just preface this with saying that i am so RELIEVED to see that this thread hasn't turned into a snobbish gloves-off boxing match on who likes who's favorite bands and who doesn't ... and perhaps even more importantly ... a fight over the term "indie" rock.
> 
> i'll add my name to the list of people that will never full comprehend that term nor the list of music that encompasses it ... though it would seem that a majority of the tunes i dig are marketed and pushed on me as "indie rock".
> 
> ...






lets have some babies, k?


----------



## alienlanes (May 30, 2008)

Free improv/noise time.

Robedoor
Pocahaunted

Not much from either of these bands on Youtube for some reason. They're coming to Albany in a few weeks, opening for (wait for it) Thurston Moore! ...pretty much the first cool show to happen since I moved here, or at least the first one I've heard about in my overstressed grad student antisocialness .

Also, been listening to a lot of LA rootspunk lately:

The Gun Club - Sex Beat
Flesh Eaters - Miss Muerte


----------



## Suze (May 30, 2008)

the brunettes
her hairagami set


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

Man, I never really understood the genre title "indie", and I didn't read through everyone's posts, so forgive me if I repeat any. I guess these are some of my favorites:

Q and Not U
http://youtube.com/watch?v=DUhz10lEyIw 

Maps & Atlases 
(a band out of chicago that seems to be getting bigger)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mO2wb_wMgN4

Black Eyes 
(love the band, can't find a video with decent quality) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_VJDQby4n3M

Minus the Bear 
(dumb video, but I'm pretty sure EVERYONE loves this band)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dllO08Wkx1o

These Arms Are Snakes 
(one of my favorite vocalists, so much energy) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZDVMcgjhl7Q

Daughters
(Grind with a side of misogyny) 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=D4H9YzN9eW8

The Plot To Blow Up The Eiffel Tower
(sexy post-everything)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7CJMQoleA1Q

Say Anything
(guilty pleasure, fantastically sarcastic lyrics. Something is so appealing about his nasally voice as well)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iWf8qv7c2IU

I could easily list 100 more, but that would be pointless. Just pm me if you would like more of my collection.


----------



## cold comfort (Jun 9, 2008)

knottyknicky said:


> lets have some babies, k?



how did i even miss a response like this?!

knotty, it'd be a fucking privelege. :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> Free improv/noise time.
> 
> Robedoor
> Pocahaunted
> ...



SlackerFA, you wouldn't happen to have seen this before, speaking of "Thurston Moore" ... 

have ya?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZx6cFrCYkM


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

Eye's Adrift --- Alaska
(with singer of The Meat Puppets and bassist Krist Novoselic of Nirvana)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhTgeocW18I

The Magic Numbers --- Forever Lost
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s29S51KSbiQ

Frente --- I Sit On My Hands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhbe0o8b6TM

The Presidents Of The United States ---- Some Postman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeiRTy4q3nQ


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

Sordid Humor (with band members of The Counting Crows) ---- Barbarosa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI3jIamI4JY

Buffalo Tom ---- For All To See
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-v6fRY8IAQ

Modest Mouse ---- Heart Cooks Brain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI3nK2pafTE

Superchunk ---- Watery Hands
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIoafYpHeYs


----------



## Tooz (Jun 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Modest Mouse ---- Heart Cooks Brain
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI3nK2pafTE



From one of my very favorite albums.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 10, 2008)

Also. Mike Doughty is playin' a free show here on June 26 downtown.

SOMEONE IS STOKED AND I THINK IT'S ME.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Also. Mike Doughty is playin' a free show here on June 26 downtown.
> 
> SOMEONE IS STOKED AND I THINK IT'S ME.




Cool! Hope you have a good time. Wish I could go to something like that. 


I was listening to some very old "variety tape" I made while I was out skateboarding. Probably the very reason why I've been on this music kick. :doh:

So I just looked to see what I could find on youtube. 

I should go through lots more of my old tapes and see what I can dig up on youtube for this thread or other music threads. :bow: :happy:


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 10, 2008)

Guster - Manifest Destiny

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qWskBPLCIMs

Guster - Satellite

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iHQdHxq4S5s&amp;feature=related

Guster - One Man Wrecking Machine

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CJyUXgSjFYs&amp;feature=related




The Grilled Lincolns - What Could Be Better

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JKP8Lzfz95Q



O.A.R. - Heard The World

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pNz4gEgw4T4&amp;feature=related

O.A.R. - That Was a Crazy Game of Poker

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AZwQN5PyXu0&amp;feature=related

O.A.R. - I Feel Home

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tn4uYmhwII4&amp;feature=related


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 11, 2008)

4 more of my absolute favorites:

Cap'n Jazz:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=f5_xUlC3f_k (Cover of "Take on Me")

Braid:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=07VHWzx_EPc

Animal Collective:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=IgCmMnTdZuQ

Owen:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xeu5NbmPgQI


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 11, 2008)

Weezer - Pork And Beans


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muP9eH2p2PI


----------



## mimosa (Jun 12, 2008)

Violent Femmes....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDcY6CjdtuM


----------



## knottyknicky (Jun 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> how did i even miss a response like this?!
> 
> knotty, it'd be a fucking privelege. :wubu:





its because we were too busy working on said babies



AWWW YEEAAAAHHH


:end creepiness:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 12, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Violent Femmes....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDcY6CjdtuM



Reality Bites. YEAH! 


never knew about the Violent Femmes singin' that song. cool!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 12, 2008)

I actually heard the VFs sing it before I knew about RB.




swamptoad said:


> Reality Bites. YEAH!
> 
> 
> never knew about the Violent Femmes singin' that song. cool!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 12, 2008)

OMG. The Femmes and Weezer are considered indie?  If so, I've been an indie fan since like 1995  

The Femmes are my all-time favorite group. I saw them live here once, and almost died of happiness. I would have Gordon Gano's love child in a heartbeat. The end.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

some 90s selections ......



Thurston Moore --- Ono Soul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a71dTOYFepk&amp;feature=related

Elastica --- Waking Up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt7eWa0oG4

Luscious Jackson ---- Deep Shag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14z4YOk63Vs

Tullycraft ---- Georgette Plays A Goth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMkwRw46x8o


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 13, 2008)

Too late to edit, but - if they're not indie, I still like them.  I'm determined to find some indie I like. Any suggestions for beginners to the genre, anyone?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

I "wiki'd" this:

*Indie rock* is an umbrella term to reference rock artists that are or were unsigned, or have signed to independent record labels, rather than major record labels. Originally the term was not a reference to a specific genre of rock music; however, it has come to be used often to reference the sound of particular bands and the bands they have influenced. "Indie rock" is used as an umbrella term covering a wide range of artists and styles close to rock music, connected by some degree of allegiance to the values of underground 
culture and counterculture. Genres or subgenres often associated with indie rock include lo-fi, post-rock, sadcore, C86, and math rock, to list but a few; other related (and sometimes overlapping) categories include shoegazing and indie pop.

Indie rock artists place a premium on maintaining complete control of their music and careers, releasing albums on independent record labels (sometimes their own) and relying on touring, word-of-mouth, and airplay on independent or college radio stations for promotion. Some end up moving to major labels, often on favorable terms won by their prior independent success.


Something learned! :bow:


Independent Label "early" Beck (from One Foot In The Grave) ---- "Asshole" (song originally from Tom Petty)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNRB99tWz7c

BigBigBeautifulMe, I discovered much of the indie rock .. or "similar" when I went "pawn-shopping" for cds in my teenage years. 

Some cds I recall of "lesser-known" bands were on *CMJ* cds which I had happened to find in a pawn shop. *(College Music Journal)* http://www.ojr.org/ojr/blog/Sites/915/

Then there was also *Buy Product* http://www.looneytunescds.com/rel/v2_viewupc.php?storenr=45&upc=72064248242&affnr=-2131&lowestUsed=1 ... and *Buy Product 2* http://www.looneytunescds.com/rel/v2_viewupc.php?storenr=45&upc=72064249632&affnr=-2131&lowestUsed=1

Loud Lucy (who I got to see) in Raleigh, NC opened up for Alanis Morisette right before she became all famous. They rocked!

I can't find the song Down Baby .. on you-tube .... 

but here's Loud Lucy --- "Ticking"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfWP8D1yKJ8 (shared this earlier in the thread)

That Dog
"He's Kissing Christian"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOgbXx4LvZg

Also, a 3 disc cd of Matador Records artists is pretty sweet for the collection .....

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00000JITP/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Disc: 1 
1. Stereo - Pavement 
2. Count Five Or Six - Cornelius 
3. Talk About The Blues - The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion 
4. Cross Bone Style - Cat Power 
5. Flight '96 - Chavez Listen Listen
6. Fire In The Middle - Nightmares On Wax 
7. Refuse To Lose - Non Phixion 
8. Pitbull - Jega 
9. NO TECH! - Unwound 
10. Cosmic Rays - Helium 
11. Maximum Sunshine - The Lynnfield Poineers 
12. Fujiyama Attack - Guitar Wolf 
13. Heart Cooks Brain - Modest Mouse 
14. Flux - Bardo Pond 

Disc: 2 
1. Xmas Steps - Mogwai 
2. Sugarcube - Yo La Tengo 
3. The Official Ironmen Rally Song - Guided By Voices 
4. Banned From The End Of The World - Sleater-Kinney 
5. Our Louder Solex - Solex 
6. The Banjo's Categorical Gut - Matmos 
7. Here We Go - Arab Strap 
8. Booker To Hooker - Khan 
9. Image Of You - Red Snapper 
10. Blaze - Arsonists 
11. Roygbiv - Boards Of Canada 
12. Do The Strand - Burger Ink 
13. Tanzen - Pole 
14. X-Factor - Void 

Disc: 3 
1. Windblown - The Lynnfield Pioneers 
2. Naked - The Jon Spencer Blues Explotion 
3. Sleewalkers - Non Phixion 
4. Universal Skills - Arsonists 
5. One Two Three Four Five Six Seven Eight Nine Ten Barbie Dolls - Pizzicato Five 
6. Oh Cripes! - Solex 
7. Body Dump (Super-8 Mix) - Khan 
8. Schtumm - The Wisdom Of Harry 
9. Sugarcube (Live) - Yo La Tengo 
10. Grounded (Crooked Rain Version) - Pavement 
11. Choking Tara (Creamy Version) - Guided By Voices 
12. Aging Astronauts II - Mary Timony 
13. Long Ride - Bardo Pond 
14. Hugh Dallas - Mogwai 
15. Sea Of Love - Cat Power


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 14, 2008)

Haley Bonar ---- Something Great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q46qCgBDdKM

Band Of Horses ----- The Funeral
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibE7IqEjni4

Grizzly Bear ------- Shift
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ltvjOj9m-c

Sigur Ros ----- Gobbledigook
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJuDE8heHRI

Nyco ----- Girls Of Summerland
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G25TlkTt-vU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvdBGxPjbmw

The Bird And The Bee ------ So You Say
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRoRn0IzLWU

The Bird And The Bee ------ Again And Again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDlEXQaMBpk

Adele ---- Daydreamer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77X6xa453gM

The Honorary Title ----- Stuck At Sea
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghKHZVrtWaY

Frank Black ---- Abstract Plain (you-tuber video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fnf1ils8za8


----------



## mimosa (Jun 14, 2008)

I really liked these the best, Swamp. Thank you so much for posting it. I think that The Bird and The Bee are my new Favorite. What I like about the music you posted is all the songs have excellent vocals. Some thing Jessica and Ashley Simpson are lacking!





swamptoad said:


> Sigur Ros ----- Gobbledigook
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJuDE8heHRI
> 
> The Bird And The Bee ------ So You Say
> ...


----------



## Tooz (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhU0uwAuhh0
Chavez - Unreal is Here


The album that is from has been a friend to me for over ten years now. I feel old sometimes  All my CDs are getting so OLD.


----------



## happydaytoday (Jun 15, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *Shout Out Out Out Out -- "Dude You Feel Electrical"*
> For anyone that has ever added me on Yahoo Messenger ... this song is where i get my handle from:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=34i7TsdUW9w
> again ... audio quality isn't spectacular ... give these guys a fair listen on the 'Space or somethin'.



*gasp* I LOVE THIS BAND. So fun. 

So this post isn't useless: Brainiac (w/ dude from Enon) is also great.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

Tooz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhU0uwAuhh0
> Chavez - Unreal is Here
> 
> 
> The album that is from has been a friend to me for over ten years now. I feel old sometimes  All my CDs are getting so OLD.




Hey thats a great song! 
Tooz, there's no need to feel old.

I feel old. heh. 

oh yeah ... and ... 

speaking of old ... last night I saw a video of Nirvana's "Smells Like Teen Spirit" and it was on VH1's Classics. 

that kinda weirded me out.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.myspace.com/theraincoats
_No One's Little Girl
Shouting Out Loud
Don't Be Mean
Fairytale In The Supermarket_

http://www.myspace.com/therealbunnygrunt
_Me My Vampire Friends
Nobody Rides For Free_

http://www.myspace.com/cowboyxmusic
_Gabbi
Between The Hit And The Miss
Shot Down
Smaller Faster Cheaper Better
Do Not Pass Go_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Band Of Horses ----- The Funeral
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibE7IqEjni4



I loooooooooooooove Band of Horses! 

I'm out of it for indie music, so I'll have to come back later. Though, if you want some good 1997-1999 emo, I'm your girl.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if this is considered "indie", but I love 

Alexi Murdoch 

Damien Rice

and Mike Doughty


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 6, 2008)

The Loose Salute - The Mutineer
also .... 
Ship On The Ocean


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I really like the bird and the bee. Thanks for posting it. Cause they are my new favorite.:bow:




swamptoad said:


> The Bird And The Bee ------ So You Say
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRoRn0IzLWU
> 
> The Bird And The Bee ------ Again And Again
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDlEXQaMBpk


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love Husker Du.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sYN0PuRs4


----------



## Smite (Jul 19, 2008)

No Sex For Ben
http://youtube.com/watch?v=kNGenrQ7jrU


----------



## mimosa (Jul 19, 2008)

I actually thought it was cool. Thanks for posting it. 





Smite said:


> No Sex For Ben
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=kNGenrQ7jrU


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 10, 2008)

_I try to work and I keep thinking of World War III, I try to talk to girls and I keep thinking of World War III..._

Minutemen - Paranoid Chant (song starts at about 1:15)

This Youtube link is dedicated to the border conflict in South Ossetia.


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 11, 2008)

ZOMG IT'S THAT GIRL FROM THAT MOVIE AND ONE OF MY MUSIC HISTORY PROFESSORS


----------



## kayrae (Aug 11, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> ZOMG IT'S THAT GIRL FROM THAT MOVIE AND ONE OF MY MUSIC HISTORY PROFESSORS



love it! zooey deschanel (sp?) is too cute.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 11, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> ZOMG IT'S THAT GIRL FROM THAT MOVIE AND ONE OF MY MUSIC HISTORY PROFESSORS





kayrae said:


> love it! zooey deschanel (sp?) is too cute.



You would be correct, kayrae -- Zooey Deschanel (dear god she is so adorable) and M.Ward. They make a great pair, don't they? 

I definitely recommend checking out their other tunes too - they've really put out some impressive work (_"i was made for you"_ _"you really got a hold on me"_ and _"sentimental heart"_ are some of my faves).

In fact, if anyone isn't familiar with the male half of that duo -* M.Ward *- I so highly, highly, hiiiighly recommend checking out his stuff. He's absolutely brilliant. :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh yum, indie. How did I miss this thread?

I listen to more of the mainstream indie bands/singers but here's a list of faves:

The Hush Sound [oh hi, favorite band EVER.]
Belle & Sebastian 
Kate Nash
Lily Allen
Kimya Dawson
Frou Frou
The Shins
Conor Oberst/Bright Eyes


----------



## pineapple cake (Mar 12, 2009)

anyways, indie? if it means independently made then these may qualify!

holy fuck- milkshake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCJisXvd8mQ

animal collective- my girls
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zol2MJf6XNE


chad vangaalen- flower garden
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCJisXvd8mQ

three for now, more to come.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

The Spinanes - Kid In Candy

(this is a song from the late 90s that I first heard on "Feedback" skateboarding video that I own on VHS .. I was pleased to find this on youtube.)

Its got a nice ethereal feel ... and i just like the sound of her voice and the guitar melody. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfci_GLyRqwin


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh yum, indie. How did I miss this thread?
> 
> I listen to more of the mainstream indie bands/singers but here's a list of faves:
> 
> ...



Nice list there.

I like Kimya Dawson's song "Alphabutt" from a children's album .. hehehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHBpCQTO6wY

It's such a silly song .. listen to when it gets to the letter U .... that cracks me up every time. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

cold comfort said:


> You would be correct, kayrae -- Zooey Deschanel (dear god she is so adorable) and M.Ward. They make a great pair, don't they?
> 
> I definitely recommend checking out their other tunes too - they've really put out some impressive work (_"i was made for you"_ _"you really got a hold on me"_ and _"sentimental heart"_ are some of my faves).
> 
> In fact, if anyone isn't familiar with the male half of that duo -* M.Ward *- I so highly, highly, hiiiighly recommend checking out his stuff. He's absolutely brilliant. :wubu:



Heck ya .. M. Ward is awesome!

I didn't know that actress, Zooey Descanel and he did music together. Very cool.

One of my fave songs from him is - Eyes On The Prize. It's such a smooth piece of music.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's a beautiful rendition of the song "These Days" performed by St. Vincent and also a song that was originally written by Jackson Brown.


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 25, 2010)

Is this indie? Indie from the streets of Laahdan Taaan?! Perhaps not...I don't care, it's my favourite song at the moment so y'all should have a listen/watch anyway 

Plan B - Always stay too long


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 25, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I loooooooooooooove Band of Horses!
> 
> I'm out of it for indie music, so I'll have to come back later. Though, if you want some good 1997-1999 emo, I'm your girl.




love band of horses too


also love Rilo Kiley:wubu:


AND anyone remember THE DARLING BUDS!!!???! LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirGordy (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's one " Ain't That Peculiar" by Soul Bus.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jan 26, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> AND anyone remember THE DARLING BUDS!!!???! LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I still have their CD, Crawdaddy!! Geez, I think I got it when I was in high school, which was a loooong time ago. I never understood why they didn't do better because I thought they were amazing.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 28, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> I still have their CD, Crawdaddy!! Geez, I think I got it when I was in high school, which was a loooong time ago. I never understood why they didn't do better because I thought they were amazing.




yep..I still have it too!!! I love to sing almost every song on it...:wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2010)

This is the indie rock confessions thread, right? Right. I confess here that I have been prejudiced. Bigoted, narrow, stubborn, contrary, prejudiced. 

Due to a galaxy of reasons, the only one I'll admit now being (to shorthand) an ocean of work-related music snobbery that wore me down, I kinda unplugged from indie rock in recent years. More than kinda. I still found little pockets of love and obsession, and it's not like I was listening to music I disliked instead, I just started to steer a wide berth around things indie. This was stupid. I get twitchy when people dismiss whole genres of music outright ("I like everything but country!" "I like everything but rap!" "I like everything but opera!"), but what I was doing was no different, really.

Also I realized recently that if I heard any of the music I own one more time I was going to explode from boredom and that is a sad thing to happen in response to music you love. I needed to branch out.

So I have been listening only to music that's new or not very familiar and breaking through the indie rock reverse snobbery that was hurting nobody but me. Needless to say, it's been incredibly fun. Why wouldn't it be? Gallons of music to drink up all at once. Really fun. I listen to WOXY to nudge me when I'm not playing jukebox in other ways.

And (scrolling up) ditto on M. Ward. Me like.

TMI? Probably. But confession is good for the soul!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2010)

also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_uIcHM7XJA (like them a lot)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 9, 2010)

also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VbZzitIVSw&feature=related one of my all-time fav bands, from my fav album of theirs (_He's Drunk_)...they still have it!


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 9, 2010)

Would it be wrong to plug my blog in this thread?

The one in my sig... it's just music that I dig that I upload so people can sample it.
(virus free)

It's 99% indie shit.

Also my friend Julia is trying to be a music blogger for a living, and she post a lot of new music to check out. It's really good, she's actually getting demos from publishers to listen to and critique. She recently recieved a SXSW demo(that will soon be on my blog)


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 9, 2010)

Some more recent "indie rock" bands:

Pinback
Foals
Ours
Eels
Deas Vail
South
Midlake
Kings Of Convenience
Minus The Bear
Iron & Wine
Fleet Foxes


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 9, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> Some more recent "indie rock" bands:
> 
> Pinback
> Foals
> ...





I don't know much about Indie music, (obviously, since I only know one band on that list ) but I LOVE Iron & Wine. :wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 9, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I don't know much about Indie music, (obviously, since I only know one band on that list ) but I LOVE Iron & Wine. :wubu:



lol I don't much about indie either but if you like I&W then I think you'd prob enjoy kings of Convenience and Fleet Foxes and maybe some others on the list who knows


----------



## Bearsy (Mar 9, 2010)

I was convinced that I liked The Unicorns in high school until I realized that they suck. And that I wasn't impressing anyone, because no one else knew who The Unicorns were.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 9, 2010)

rg770Ibanez said:


> lol I don't much about indie either but if you like I&W then I think you'd prob enjoy kings of Convenience and Fleet Foxes and maybe some others on the list who knows




I'll haveta check some others out, then! Thanks for the suggestions, I love discovering new music!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Mar 9, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I'll haveta check some others out, then! Thanks for the suggestions, I love discovering new music!



Awesome sauce, and no prob. And Bearsy, your post made me lol like a mad man. I hate the unicorns.


----------

